# german man in problem



## em user (Sep 9, 2011)

hi ppl

i know a bro for me he is german and christian and he may come to the united arab emirates...and he is intended to embrace islam and change his name to arabic name.. but can he change all of his name like father and grandfather along with his name to arabic names and omit the family name as its german name? because he wants to live for long time in dubai and get married to arab muslim girl and he doesnt want to make a fuss to her family if they knew he was christian or if they discover he has a western name in his real full name...whats the name changing law after embracing islam is in dubai or in the UAE in general?


----------



## loca (Feb 22, 2011)

wooow.... that's some interesting question... so does he look "german" or does he look like an arab.. does he speak fluent arabic (without foreign accent)? because if he is a tall blue eyes german guy who doesn't speak a word of arabic, no matter what name he has, he still will create a "fuss" on the girls family...
I hope he chooses to convert to Islam for the right reasons and not to fool a girls family, or to live in Dubai for a long time, or to marry an Arab Muslim girl. I'm pretty sure lying is a Haram in Islam. 

Anyways, enough ranting... Out of curiosity I would also like to know how is the process or procedures to convert to Islam here in UAE


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

em user said:


> hi ppl
> 
> i know a bro for me he is german and christian and he may come to the united arab emirates...and he is intended to embrace islam and change his name to arabic name.. but can he change all of his name like father and grandfather along with his name to arabic names and omit the family name as its german name? because he wants to live for long time in dubai and get married to arab muslim girl and he doesnt want to make a fuss to her family if they knew he was christian or if they discover he has a western name in his real full name...whats the name changing law after embracing islam is in dubai or in the UAE in general?


1. He doesn't need to change his entire ancestry's names to Muslim names. He is the only one getting converted, so only he will need to choose a name. From the little that I know, I think he can choose a name that has some significance to him personally.
It's not that simple to change a name however, there are many legal procedures to be followed and it's best he takes care of all of this while he is still in Germany. 
Alternatively, he can adopt an Islamic name for religious purposes but keep his old legal name. I know someone who has done that.

2. If he is going to marry an Arab Muslim girl her family will want to know his background which means there's nothing that he can hide. He can't lie to them about his entire life so its best to come clean. I'm sure they will appreciate the fact that he is converting to Islam to marry their daughter/sister and will accept him. Religion plays a big role in traditional families and the willingness to convert to her religion is one big hurdle already crossed.

3. Your friend will need to follow the name changing law of his country. If he wants to legally change his name, he will need to follow the procedures as per the German embassy.

It's nice that he's willing to make such a big change for the girl that he wants to marry. I hope it works out.


----------



## Julep (Jul 31, 2011)

It's easy to convert to Islam in the UAE: pop into the court with passport and photos, sign a paper stating your intentions and swear in front of a Minister of Religion. Keep in mind that there is no going back though, as renouncing Islam is punishable by death.


----------



## pinball_wizard (Jun 13, 2011)

Im no expert, but would it not make sense to talk to an Imam, and lying is Harem in the Qur'an as it is a sin in christianity. Lying to yourself about your true faith is Harem, you and god will know if you are lying.


----------

